# Andy Wehmeyer and Audiofrog



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

first and foremost i typically dont do something like this. 

This past saturday in Mesa Arizona Handcrafted Car Audio held an SQ demo event and had a number of big builds there. The guys from Electormedia brought out an audison equipped vehicle, the guys from Handcrafted had a few of the vehicles they built including the owners personal vehicle powered by audiofrog equipment, Tony D'amore had his vehicle out as well. That being said among all these high profile, quality builds two stood out from the crowd in a way that is hard to explain, but here goes. 

Andy had his personal Audiofrog demo vehicle out for the show. now I dont know how many on this board know Andy or know of him and his equipment. He was there personally to demo his car and talk to people. He is one of the most down to earth people I have ever met. The amount of knowledge he has in this industry is clearly showcased in his product. And that product changed my mind on my entire build( and i already have most of my equipment). The detail and accuracy at any volume was amazing. the experience was immersive and chilling. in the 30 or so minutes I auditioned his vehicle i could not find one track that would display any flaws in sound or tune. Speaking of the tune. His car is tuned to pay center to every seat in the car.... ALL THE TIME. So everybody in the car gets the same phenomenal experience I got. Its now been 2 days since I experienced his car and I still stand behind the statement of that was the single greatest SQ build i have ever heard. And ive been around this environment for almost 16 years and auditioned the builds of audison, Focal, Hertz, Dynaudio, A/D/S, Hybrid Audio, Brax, and Morel. Simply amazing

The other vehicle that blew my mind was one of the Audiofrog sales reps. it was the other end of the spectrum as far as builds go. It was a honda ridgeline and was a simple 2 way audiofrog front stage in factory locations with a single 10" sub in the back. While it did not have the same enveloping experience Andy's car had i was thrown back by the fact that a simple 2 way front stage with no rear fill and a single sub had such a big sound. I dont mean it was loud, i mean I felt as if there were more drivers in the car because i felt like i was in the middle of a room of drivers catered to me. I often close my eyes to allow myself to get lost in the experience. In doing this I felt as if I were standing front and center at an acoustic show. Again, simply not the experience I anticipated. 

For those on the edge about Audiofrog I strongly recommend auditioning a vehicle built with these drivers. It changed my mind.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

What does Andy run in his car? Is there a build log or overview?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

dgage said:


> What does Andy run in his car? Is there a build log or overview?




He runs his GB line speakers powered by unicorn queefs.






But seriously, he has a 1 off custom Audiofrog 24 channel dsp/amplifier. And uses every channel. If you follow him on FB he has a few pics and there's a YouTube video or 2 of him talking about the car.



Edit: just jacked these Pics from his FB










His rear deck...


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

His amplifier/dsp

Edit...

Beat me to it


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

What is he running for speakers? Just wondering if it is the GB10/GB25 combo but it looks like it might be the GB10/GB40 combo. I know you're running the GB10/GB25 combo Brad and I still need to hook mine up to test against the Illusion C3 set.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Got any more Pictures of both cars?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's the vid...

http://youtu.be/Hf5POoa_axI


Don't quote me but I believe he runs GB15/GB40 combo in all 4 doors, front and rear dash. Gb10" sub in rear deck. Basically a tuning nightmare if ur not a wizard.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Brad. GB10/25/60 in each of the four doors plus center and rear surrounds. Oh yeah, and pixel dust for amplification and DSP/surround processing. . So looks like the real secret sauce is the center speakers and surround processing. Are there any aftermarket decks or DSP that support a center channel? Or maybe this is off topic.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Andy was super cool to me at the Handcrafted event. The build quality of his install is thru the roof. Aesthetics that blends with the vehicle, it was as if Mercedes had a Audiofrog edition... it looked that smooth. I purposely did not audition his car when he asked me to sit in it.... my biggest fear was that I would hate my own car and setup afterwards.... the drive back to Tucson would have sucked, lololo. The small footprint of his amp/processor was impressive!!! Thank you Andy for taking the time to talk to me, I can come off as eccentric at times. Lol


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

dgage said:


> What is he running for speakers? Just wondering if it is the GB10/GB25 combo but it looks like it might be the GB10/GB40 combo. I know your running the GB10/GB25 combo Brad and I still need to hook mine up to test against the Illusion C3 set.


That test would be great. Narrowed it down to those two choices for my front stage.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

dgage said:


> Thanks Brad. GB10/25/60 in each of the four doors plus center and rear surrounds. Oh yeah, and pixel dust for amplification and DSP/surround processing. . So looks like the real secret sauce is the center speakers and surround processing. Are there any aftermarket decks or DSP that support a center channel? Or maybe this is off topic.




JBL Ms-8 and alpine h800.


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

hot9dog said:


> Andy was super cool to me at the Handcrafted event. The build quality of his install is thru the roof. Aesthetics that blends with the vehicle, it was as if Mercedes had a Audiofrog edition... it looked that smooth. I purposely did not audition his car when he asked me to sit in it.... my biggest fear was that I would hate my own car and setup afterwards.... the drive back to Tucson would have sucked, lololo. The small footprint of his amp/processor was impressive!!! Thank you Andy for taking the time to talk to me, I can come off as eccentric at times. Lol


I feel ya there.. i got into my vehicle afterwards and was immediately disappointed. But it did allow me the opportunity to know what is truly possible in an automobiles environment.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

cheerguyhpu said:


> Andy had his personal Audiofrog demo vehicle out for the show. now I dont know how many on this board know Andy or know of him and his equipment. He was there personally to demo his car and talk to people. He is one of the most down to earth people I have ever met. The amount of knowledge he has in this industry is clearly showcased in his product. And that product changed my mind on my entire build( and i already have most of my equipment).


I've never had the chance to meet him personally, but his replies on the forum would cause me to expect no less. It is a damn shame that so many people here aggressively antagonize him whenever he posts something that challenges the conventional wisdom. It will be a huge loss when he eventually decides that the grief he gets isn't worth tolerating any more and stops posting altogether (he has already cut way back on the depth of information he posts).


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

4 five stages in a car, means how many channels? At least 12? 
Center channel for the back too?


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Alrojoca said:


> 4 five stages in a car, means how many channels? At least 12?
> Center channel for the back too?


type in his name on google videos and a video with him talking about his car comes up. He gives a run down of whats in the car. The DSP that is in the trunk is something else.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Arete said:


> type in his name on google videos and a video with him talking about his car comes up. He gives a run down of whats in the car. The DSP that is in the trunk is something else.


The direct link to that video is in Post #7 above.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Andy and his car were both amazing to listen/talk to. He told me he was using 21 of the channels on his dsp currently. I sat in awe as I listened to the music surrounding me with such clarity for the right/left/center/sub. It is one of the cars that everyone should get a chance to listen to at some point if they want to know what SQ is all about.

As good as it was, it didn't make me feel bad about my truck. The amount of money/time it would cost to do what Andy has done to that Mercedes is above what I could afford or want to. My truck is no where near perfect but after listening to Andy's car it did reassure me that I was at least on the right track with the sound I was going for, especially with only a 2-way system.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure the jbl and H800 can do center channel, but they can't do active center channels. Isn't Andy running a gb60 plus 2 gb15 in the center?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

nineball76 said:


> Sure the jbl and H800 can do center channel, but they can't do active center channels. Isn't Andy running a gb60 plus 2 gb15 in the center?


gb 10 and 2 gb 40


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with the OP. Audio frog does make a quality product. I also wish folks would stop giving people like Andy a hard time when they post something. Just my .02, but even when you don't totally agree you can still learn something from Andy if you keep an open mind. Living in Oklahoma, I doubt I'll get to meet him, but it would be a treat to get to talk to him for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

His whole setup just seems perfect!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I actually purchased the MS-8 just because of Andy's commitment to the long MS-8 thread and I absolutely love that processor. I also emailed hi twice, both times got the information I asked. If I ever make upgrades to my equipment it will definitely be AF or AP, just because of the customer service and the owners behind these brands.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> gb 10 and 2 gb 40


Size isn't the point here. I was clarifying that they're being ran active, not just a single speaker like in most center channels. I feel like only the Zapco 16 channel has enough channels to do this, but it doesn't have dts so it wouldn't be a true center.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

They are close enough together you can run passive.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

DDfusion said:


> They are close enough together you can run passive.


You still can't individually eq each speaker. Yes, a canter can be present, yes you can run multiple drivers in a center, no you can't control each speaker without something like the dsp Andy is using.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

nineball76 said:


> You still can't individually eq each speaker. Yes, a canter can be present, yes you can run multiple drivers in a center, no you can't control each speaker without something like the dsp Andy is using.


Actually it can be done but you've got to get creative and use multiple dsps.
I'll let you know how it works out once it's done.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

My limited experience was finally hearing GB25's in our own ErinH's car. Shockingly capable little driver. Easily the best little mid I've heard yet. That's about all I can share on actual experience hearing the drivers. 

But I can speak of the man himself. Approachable and will answer your questions and do his diligence to educate, whether you're a dealer, a competitor, a famous car audio figure, or just a potential customer doing a build in your garage. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

cheerguyhpu said:


> first and foremost i typically dont do something like this.
> 
> This past saturday in Mesa Arizona Handcrafted Car Audio held an SQ demo event and had a number of big builds there. The guys from Electormedia brought out an audison equipped vehicle, the guys from Handcrafted had a few of the vehicles they built including the owners personal vehicle powered by audiofrog equipment, Tony D'amore had his vehicle out as well. That being said among all these high profile, quality builds two stood out from the crowd in a way that is hard to explain, but here goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this review, I haven't demoed Andys car yet and wanted to ask this :
Are there two stages in the vehicle? Meaning, One center image for front passengers and a second one derived from the rear door speakers for the rear passengers? Or, are back seat passengers hearing the front center image only? 
Kind of baffling question but I am just trying to understand good sound from all seats


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

Bluenote said:


> Thanks for this review, I haven't demoed Andys car yet and wanted to ask this :
> Are there two stages in the vehicle? Meaning, One center image for front passengers and a second one derived from the rear door speakers for the rear passengers? Or, are back seat passengers hearing the front center image only?
> Kind of baffling question but I am just trying to understand good sound from all seats


my understanding of how his car is tuned is that there is no defined center. the tune is such that every position in the car is center staged. definitely some wizardry going on there but incredible none the less


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thx!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

cheerguyhpu said:


> my understanding of how his car is tuned is that there is no defined center. the tune is such that every position in the car is center staged. definitely some wizardry going on there but incredible none the less




Fascinating as us 1-seat guys (well me for one) have wrestled on imaging and stage etc for that one seat, that whole concept is hard to cram into the noggin. I imagine he's got it figured out though. Hate that this car is on the other side of the continent. Would very much love to hear it.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd have to guess its a updated version of the MS-8 software. It will do it also to a point


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> I'd have to guess its a updated version of the MS-8 software. It will do it also to a point


The DSP Andy is using has absolutely nothing to do with the MS-8. It doesn't use Logic 7, or any type of Dolby processing for that matter. The surround processing is DTS based. At least as of my last conversations with Andy about it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> The DSP Andy is using has absolutely nothing to do with the MS-8. It doesn't use Logic 7, or any type of Dolby processing for that matter. The surround processing is DTS based. At least as of my last conversations with Andy about it.


what are you, blind?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes but didn't Andy develop the software for the MS-8? I'm sure he took something from it. 
Anyway. If you use all the channels on the MS-8 for logic 7 it will do muliti seat.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Algorithm is a better word


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

there was a boat load of people that worked on the ms-8. not just andy.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Well it's funny how Andy left and so did it. That's just my observation. And the cause there won't be a new one from JBL.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I believe it's DTS NEURAL surround


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DDfusion said:


> Well it's funny how Andy left and so did it. That's just my observation. And the cause there won't be a new one from JBL.


99% sure thats unrelated. andy used DTS for his dsp. this is one of the things that would make his so expensive to buy. the price to license that would be huge. you most likely dont need to license it unless your redistributing it in a product your selling. that said, i kinda wanna figure out how to get it, and how to use it like he did. my attention span probably wont let that happen though


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cheerguyhpu said:


> my understanding of how his car is tuned is that there is no defined center. the tune is such that every position in the car is center staged. definitely some wizardry going on there but incredible none the less


huh? the center is the center of the dash. for all seats.


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Also noteworthy that while andy was involved with the MS8 - he worked for Harmon (JBL), thus they own that work. I'm pretty sure Harmon is big enough and/or smart enough to have patents and such in place to protect against Andy from using any proprietary stuff the MS8 is doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

jtaudioacc said:


> huh? the center is the center of the dash. for all seats.




What I meant was you get imaging as if you were in the driver's seat... in every seat.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in and say I spoke to Andy on the phone today about an enclosure for my soon to arrive GB Series 10. He was kind, this goes with out saying but knowledgeable and VERY helpful. There is something to be said about actually talking to the guy that designed the subwoofer you are going to use. That is some serious customer service if you ask me. Im feeling good about my purchases already and my sub hasn't even arrived yet. 

Andy if you read this. Thanks!


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Arete said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say I spoke to Andy on the phone today about an enclosure for my soon to arrive GB Series 10. He was kind, this goes with out saying but knowledgeable and VERY helpful. There is something to be said about actually talking to the guy that designed the subwoofer you are going to use. That is some serious customer service if you ask me. Im feeling good about my purchases already and my sub hasn't even arrived yet.
> 
> Andy if you read this. Thanks!



^^^^ posts like this make me want to give my money(business) to companies like Audiofrog. I see and appreciate the value of Andys products and though they're presently out of reach to me I hope to one day proudly call myself an AudioFrog customer.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Arete said:


> Just wanted to chime in and say I spoke to Andy on the phone today about an enclosure for my soon to arrive GB Series 10. He was kind, this goes with out saying but knowledgeable and VERY helpful. There is something to be said about actually talking to the guy that designed the subwoofer you are going to use. That is some serious customer service if you ask me. Im feeling good about my purchases already and my sub hasn't even arrived yet.
> 
> Andy if you read this. Thanks!


And what did Andy tell you? Go with the website recommendation or maybe get a little more extension with a slightly larger box?


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

dgage said:


> Arete said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to chime in and say I spoke to Andy on the phone today about an enclosure for my soon to arrive GB Series 10. He was kind, this goes with out saying but knowledgeable and VERY helpful. There is something to be said about actually talking to the guy that designed the subwoofer you are going to use. That is some serious customer service if you ask me. Im feeling good about my purchases already and my sub hasn't even arrived yet.
> ...


When I first spoke to him about it on Facebook he didn't understand why I was questioning the .6 cu ft enclosure size that was listed in the manual. Then he spoke to someone he knew about it and they told him that some companies list an enclosure size that is more about protecting the speaker than it is the "optimal" enclosure for good sound quality. So when we spoke on the phone about it he assured me that the .6 he lists is the OPTIMAL number. He uses that size in his own vehicle. He designed the sub to work in a small enclosure. I'm happy. I'd rather use a smaller enclosure but would go a tad bigger if need be. If I'm missing anything at the size it means I need a second woofer. I'm skeptical about being content with 1 10 but this woofer is more efficient, is running more power to it, has more excursion than any woofer I've run so it may be ok. 

We shall see on Tuesday!


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

unix_usr said:


> ^^^^ posts like this make me want to give my money(business) to companies like Audiofrog. I see and appreciate the value of Andys products and though they're presently out of reach to me I hope to one day proudly call myself an AudioFrog customer.


It reminds me a hight professional technical support from other small companies, where I bought the components for my install:

Gernot from SO Audio (Germany) - 3-way speakers
Raimonds from Acoustic Power Lab (Latvia) - APL1 processor, TDA and Workshop software.

Andy, Gernot and Raimonds - thank you all for your efforts to make our life better. This is very much appreciated!


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks guys. Currently, the only way to get DTS Neural for an aftermarket build is to buy it from DTS as a VST and use a CarPC. Sadly, no other aftermarket company that makes DSP sees a benefit in providing better sound in the other seats. 

One day...


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Thanks guys. Currently, the only way to get DTS Neural for an aftermarket build is to buy it from DTS as a VST and use a CarPC. Sadly, no other aftermarket company that makes DSP sees a benefit in providing better sound in the other seats.
> 
> One day...


Wow... you're ears must have been on fire! Lol.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Thanks guys. Currently, the only way to get DTS Neural for an aftermarket build is to buy it from DTS as a VST and use a CarPC. Sadly, no other aftermarket company that makes DSP sees a benefit in providing better sound in the other seats.
> 
> One day...


One day in deed.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

So is AudioFrog the new SQ darling of diymobileaudio. Does one now lament over those poor Legatia owners?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

captainscarlett said:


> So is AudioFrog the new SQ darling of diymobileaudio. Does one now lament over those poor Legatia owners?




It's slowly becoming the new boner. But having audiofrog GB25 and GB10 now, coming from the L4 carbon and L1 pro in my last vehicle, and a few HAT items in Buddies vehicles..... I would not be mad if I were forced to choose between one or the other. Both are phenomenal drivers. 

In my case, the size and mounting hardware of the AF was the deciding factor. Plus I appreciate the way Andy conducts himself and his business here on the forums so I don't mind supporting him. Always willing to spread his wealth knowledge to the people.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

captainscarlett said:


> So is AudioFrog the new SQ darling of diymobileaudio. Does one now lament over those poor Legatia owners?


Except one company claims 9mm of xmax from a speaker that klippels at 3.2mm, while the other claims 9mm of xmax from a speaker that klippels at 9mm.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

GB60 Kilppel BL/excursion


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I guess it's reaching boner status, lol. From what I've heard (the big tweet and the 2.5 mid, in separate installs) it's well deserved. If all the gear performs like that tiny 2.5" mid....phew, that thing flat rocks for its size......I'd say andy's done a fine job it getting some great designs to market!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

It's making me think about the eventual Tacoma build.. GB10 sails, GB25 door tweet spots, GB60 door mid spots, and since I got em GS42's rear-fill in access cab suicide doors. I suspect a seriously nice build and worth the risk to cut door cards to do it as designed and show off the gorgeous rings and grills flushed. With a 12tw1 I'll have on hand to utilize either between the rear seats or under passenger dash maybe if it could go in. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> GB60 Kilppel BL/excursion


Thanks for reposting this Andy. My L6SE was the one that ran on the klippel, and suffice to say I was disappointed. I haven't gotten the chance to hear anything from Audiofrog yet, as I live in the middle of nowhere, but everything out there tells me they perform as well as advertised.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I didn't want to be the first one to use the Phrase _"Forum Boner"_  ... and I certainly mean no disrespect to either Andy or Scott. All we (UK enthusiasts) need now is to know that they'll be available in the UK. Me thinks i'm going to be disappointed


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

captainscarlett said:


> I didn't want to be the first one to use the Phrase _"Forum Boner"_  ... and I certainly mean no disrespect to either Andy or Scott. All we (UK enthusiasts) need now is to know that they'll be available in the UK. Me thinks i'm going to be disappointed


Can't speak to UK specifically but check out AudioFrog's Facebook page. AudioFrog has many international stores and Andy has even visited many of them personally.

Edit: Checked the Dealer Locator on AudioFrog's site and no dice for the UK. Nearest is north of Hamburg.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Crutchfield does ship to the UK, it's just a pain when you get hit by customs. Doesn't always happen, but can get expensive if it does.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

I can export direct to the UK or you can contact our distributor in Germany.


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

Forget buying speakers...just sell me that car!!  Seeing stuff done on that level makes me just want to give up lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

percy072 said:


> Forget buying speakers...just sell me that car!!  Seeing stuff done on that level makes me just want to try harder


fixed


----------



## Corradokid666 (Nov 25, 2015)

captainscarlett said:


> I didn't want to be the first one to use the Phrase _"Forum Boner"_  ... and I certainly mean no disrespect to either Andy or Scott. All we (UK enthusiasts) need now is to know that they'll be available in the UK. Me thinks i'm going to be disappointed


I purchased mine from the German dealer listed on the Audiofrog dealer list, and I'm in the process of creating some a pillar builds for them. Crutchfield wouldn't ship to the uk when I asked them.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I just remembered .... i think i contacted the German dealer a few weeks back if my memory serves me. Thanks for the reminder. Just need to convince the _'Trouble and Strife'_ (wife) that I need a new system. any suggestions of how i can tackle that one?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Thanks for reposting this Andy. My L6SE was the one that ran on the klippel, and suffice to say I was disappointed. I haven't gotten the chance to hear anything from Audiofrog yet, as I live in the middle of nowhere, but everything out there tells me they perform as well as advertised.


We aren't _that_ middle of nowhere. 

Did you get a chance to listen to (Pico) Chris's Subaru at Tulare? He is running GB15s in his dash and GB60s in his doors. 

And it appears we now have three dealers up in Fresno carrying Audiofrog. Car Audio of Fresno (Matt Penner), Audio Innovations and Looney Tunez.


----------



## Amgclk65 (Dec 8, 2015)

To the audiofrog experts. 
Would running a GB10 & GB60 active be a decent combo? 
I can't do a 3 way active setup. I've read the GB15 is better for 2-way setups. But it's just too big for my setup. Ive also noticed the Hertz ML280.3 can play pretty low & arn't too big. Maybe that would pair better with the GB60. 
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

rton20s said:


> We aren't _that_ middle of nowhere.
> 
> Did you get a chance to listen to (Pico) Chris's Subaru at Tulare? He is running GB15s in his dash and GB60s in his doors.
> 
> And it appears we now have three dealers up in Fresno carrying Audiofrog. Car Audio of Fresno (Matt Penner), Audio Innovations and Looney Tunez.



I completely forgot that's what he was running. Did he get the tune dialed in more, I know you were planning to listen to it this weekend.

I haven't had the time to go to fresno for months, but it's nice to know when I do get a chance, get to check them out in person.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I completely forgot that's what he was running. Did he get the tune dialed in more, I know you were planning to listen to it this weekend.
> 
> I haven't had the time to go to fresno for months, but it's nice to know when I do get a chance, get to check them out in person.


I believe he did. I didn't have a chance to meet up with him yesterday, but he did quite well at the MECA comp on Saturday. First place in Street with a 73.75.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Amgclk65 said:


> To the audiofrog experts.
> Would running a GB10 & GB60 active be a decent combo?
> I can't do a 3 way active setup. I've read the GB15 is better for 2-way setups. But it's just too big for my setup. Ive also noticed the Hertz ML280.3 can play pretty low & arn't too big. Maybe that would pair better with the GB60.
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I imagine you could get away with the GB10 depending on your crossover frequency and slope.. LR4 highly recommended (Linkwitz @24db). The big factor would be output and keeping up with the GB60's.. Andy or anyone correct me on this, but I suspect the GB15's at the same (2-way) high-pass frequency will lend itself to more output before straining to keep up with the mid, so the GB10 may not keep up and mate up with your mid as easily without really being careful in crossover settings and levels. Given that, it's just a 1/4 or so diameter difference between them.. Let's see the spot you're planning. Where there's a will there's a way to get that puppy in there.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I completely forgot that's what he was running. Did he get the tune dialed in more, I know you were planning to listen to it this weekend.
> 
> I haven't had the time to go to fresno for months, but it's nice to know when I do get a chance, get to check them out in person.





rton20s said:


> I believe he did. I didn't have a chance to meet up with him yesterday, but he did quite well at the MECA comp on Saturday. First place in Street with a 73.75.


You two should take a listen and let me know what you think...maybe even take out a scoresheet and see how you guys would score it. It's pretty nice IMO, but I could be a little biased.


----------



## mcnaugcl (Apr 23, 2013)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I completely forgot that's what he was running. Did he get the tune dialed in more, I know you were planning to listen to it this weekend.
> 
> I haven't had the time to go to fresno for months, but it's nice to know when I do get a chance, get to check them out in person.





rton20s said:


> I believe he did. I didn't have a chance to meet up with him yesterday, but he did quite well at the MECA comp on Saturday. First place in Street with a 73.75.





papasin said:


> You two should take a listen and let me know what you think...maybe even take out a scoresheet and see how you guys would score it. It's pretty nice IMO, but I could be a little biased.


I'm down for this. We can plan a day I can come to Visalia. I got marked down for not enough volume on Saturday. I've had that issue myself, so I always bump up the source level in the head unit settings. It dawned on me last night that I never reset the source level for CDs after changing my battery out last week. I rarely use CDs, and the source level can only be adjusted while using that source. Popped in a CD this morning, and sure enough source level for CDs was set to zero. Bumped it up +2 and I had plenty of volume. I'm interested to see how it would do on a score sheet after that change, and it looks like I may not be able to make it to another comp until July.


----------



## Amgclk65 (Dec 8, 2015)

@Babs 
Here's my sail panel. With some rough measurements. I think the depth of the GB15 is going to be an issue. I've only got 1in of depth to work with. The specs on the GB15 is 1-1/4 deep.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Amgclk65 said:


> @Babs
> 
> Here's my sail panel. With some rough measurements. I think the depth of the GB15 is going to be an issue. I've only got 1in of depth to work with. The specs on the GB15 is 1-1/4 deep.


























Depth you say? Aha! Rings, CA glue, some cloth, filler, covering of choice (flock, SEM texture paint, vinyl wrap). Done  If I can do it, I have no doubt you can do it. Those sails would be a breeze!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Amgclk65 said:


> @Babs
> Here's my sail panel. With some rough measurements. I think the depth of the GB15 is going to be an issue. I've only got 1in of depth to work with. The specs on the GB15 is 1-1/4 deep.


these would be extremely simple to glass. just a bit time consuming with sanding it right


----------



## Amgclk65 (Dec 8, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> these would be extremely simple to glass. just a bit time consuming with sanding it right


I don't even know where to start ? . Glassing? School me ! Please .


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Amgclk65 said:


> I don't even know where to start ? . Glassing? School me ! Please .


can you send me a picture of the whole area? like sail panels mounted along with the doors? or just tell me what year make and model the car is


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

GB15's are pretty big. some day i'll get mine in. for now, before i fab an entire new sail panel, the GB10's will do.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> these would be extremely simple to glass. just a bit time consuming with sanding it right






Amgclk65 said:


> I don't even know where to start  . Glassing? School me ! Please .



Wouldn't need to fiberglass them. Just get your rings placed and hot glued where you want them pointing with enough offset to allow for depth. Then fleece it by ca glue over a thin stretchy cloth. Then a thin layer of filler to fill in and shape. Sand the filler sculpting the final look. Then SEM high build primer, sand some more, then primer again. When no more flaws, SEM texture black. Done. There's a bunch of good threads in here on it.

Not the best job but the first vid I found. 
http://youtu.be/I0W3TpaL2rY


----------



## Amgclk65 (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's my current sail panels. I'm running a focal flax ps165 fx components. 
it doesn't look the slickest install. But it works.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Having AF GB10D4 installed today. Hoping 1 10 will be enough!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Amgclk65 said:


> Here's my current sail panels. I'm running a focal flax ps165 fx components.
> it doesn't look the slickest install. But it works.





Arete said:


> Having AF GB10D4 installed today. Hoping 1 10 will be enough!


Looks fine to me!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Amgclk65 said:


> To the audiofrog experts.
> Would running a GB10 & GB60 active be a decent combo?
> I can't do a 3 way active setup. I've read the GB15 is better for 2-way setups. But it's just too big for my setup. Ive also noticed the Hertz ML280.3 can play pretty low & arn't too big. Maybe that would pair better with the GB60.
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I am running the gb10 and gb60 in my Cadenza. I love the sound. I won't compare the sound to the HAT, Dynaudio or the SB Acoustics I had in my last car, but that is the level of fidelity they are at. JPS


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

jpswanberg said:


> I am running the gb10 and gb60 in my Cadenza. I love the sound. I won't compare the sound to the HAT, Dynaudio or the SB Acoustics I had in my last car, but that is the level of fidelity they are at. JPS



Frogs vs SB's would be an interesting comparison. On price point alone and what I've heard of just the GB25's capabilities alone (crazy good mid), if I had to guess without hearing first I'd probably vote Audiofrog. 

Frog GB line vs HAT Legatia would be a reeeeeally fun and potentially illuminating comparison. Legatia's I've heard in a few cars. Both being designed for car-typical installation. Doors, pillars etc.


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

Babs said:


> Looks fine to me!



AF GB Series 10 installed in custom enclosure. .61 cu. ft. Powered by a Focal FPD 900.1.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Arete said:


> AF GB Series 10 installed in custom enclosure. .61 cu. ft. Powered by a Focal FPD 900.1.




Well, what u think.... Is it enough?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Babs said:


> Looks fine to me!


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

bradknob said:


> Well, what u think.... Is it enough?


For being a single 10 it is definitely louder than I expected. It's louder than 1 12in IDQ. For sure. I still may pick up a second woofer though. I'd like to take some of the stress of the single 10. Plus I listen to a lot of electronic music. Some of those synthesized bass notes you just feel and don't hear. With two woofers it would be more pronounced. 

It was switched to active rather than biamped and tuned by ear by a shop in town. The guy that tuned it is getting his equipment from up north and is going to use an RTA and ROOMEQ wizard and do some more fine tuning and set the gains more accurately. He will be using the ROOMEQ wizard similar to how Erin does it here. 

http://youtu.be/bds759UuWiU

After having done these two things my system may sound a bit different and I may have more output. We shall see. 

It sounds great though now. It's blends extremely well. I finally got the time delay set correctly and the staging is MUCH better than it was this morning. 

Can't wait to get a PS8 and AF midrange.... and more deadener for the doors.  and on and on its goes.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Arete said:


> For being a single 10 it is definitely louder than I expected. It's louder than 1 12in IDQ. For sure. I still may pick up a second woofer though. I'd like to take some of the stress of the single 10. Plus I listen to a lot of electronic music. Some of those synthesized bass notes you just feel and don't hear. With two woofers it would be more pronounced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For guys learning to tune I like to share this playlist. Gobs of good info here:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8DsRfMp9q4az_gei9C27aRyUIUvMIMO0


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Any update on the flax build??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> Any update on the flax build???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you trying to get enough posts to sell something or?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I actually am interested in the Flax subwoofers, did a search on Flax....and the OP's name came up. This is the most recent post he made, so I commented to get his attention and ask about his Focal Flax build he did a year ago. 

Do u have an issue? Cuz u seem to have something to say about everything I say....even when I'm NOT talking to YOU....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> I actually am interested in the Flax subwoofers, did a search on Flax....and the OP's name came up. This is the most recent post he made, so I commented to get his attention and ask about his Focal Flax build he did a year ago.
> 
> Do u have an issue? Cuz u seem to have something to say about everything I say....even when I'm NOT talking to YOU....
> 
> ...


that's hardly true, but you are just posting a lot. some mis information which isn't what people come here for.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

MrGreen83 said:


> I actually am interested in the Flax subwoofers, did a search on Flax....and the OP's name came up. This is the most recent post he made, so I commented to get his attention and ask about his Focal Flax build he did a year ago.
> 
> Do u have an issue? Cuz u seem to have something to say about everything I say....even when I'm NOT talking to YOU....
> 
> ...


dont take the bait bro,this is what diyma has turned into,alot of trolling and than arguments,if you ever have any questions of somebody,just pm them to avoid this nonsense


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's hardly true, but you are just posting a lot. some mis information which isn't what people come here for.


not jumping on you sir but they dont come here to be jumped on either,and seems as of late that there is always somebody jumping on someone else for what seems to be no reason at all


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> that's hardly true, but you are just posting a lot. some mis information which isn't what people come here for.


those jl tweaks and bit tens tho..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> not jumping on you sir but they dont come here to be jumped on either,and seems as of late that there is always somebody jumping on someone else for what seems to be no reason at all


usually, and in this case, it's silly information being spread, Lou.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

MrGreen83 said:


> I actually am interested in the Flax subwoofers, did a search on Flax....and the OP's name came up. This is the most recent post he made, so I commented to get his attention and ask about his Focal Flax build he did a year ago.
> 
> Do u have an issue? Cuz u seem to have something to say about everything I say....even when I'm NOT talking to YOU....
> 
> ...


I got the same set going into my charger srt8 this week I hope if I get some time to finish deadening the car. I was also interested in the flax speakers so I bought them to try. 
Sorry for hijacking! In gonna get my gf to get AF products in her Malibu. She is always looking support smaller businesses over the bigger ones.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

jtaudioacc said:


> usually, and in this case, it's silly information being spread, Lou.


ok,but to avoid an argument wouldnt it be better if a pm was sent in order to avoid possibly offending someone?i only say this because i know there are a few here whos skin is not necessarily as thick as others and wouldnt like seeing another argument over something that was not meant to be insulting,


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

MrGreen83 said:


> I actually am interested in the Flax subwoofers, did a search on Flax....and the OP's name came up. This is the most recent post he made, so I commented to get his attention and ask about his Focal Flax build he did a year ago.
> 
> Do u have an issue? Cuz u seem to have something to say about everything I say....even when I'm NOT talking to YOU....
> 
> ...





Lou Frasier2 said:


> dont take the bait bro,this is what diyma has turned into,alot of trolling and than arguments,if you ever have any questions of somebody,just pm them to avoid this nonsense




I don't see any bait. This thread is about Andy and AudioFrog...not Focal or Flax gear. MrGreen, JT is questioning your post because it's off topic.

All I can say is that I never expected Andy to be easily contacted but the minute I had an issue in my own install he jumped right on it. More than that, he gave me updates about my shipping items as they occurred. I wouldn't expect that from any company but I think it shows his passion and pride for his brand.

Green...I'm in the williamsburg area  Nice to know other members are nearby!


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I can dig it, and I apologize for commenting off topic. I didn't wanna "resurrect" his thread from a year ago, so I figured I would ask him on his most recent post. But I should've PM'd him. Lesson learned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

MrGreen83 said:


> Any update on the flax build???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly the flax build is over. It suited me very well and sounded amazing. I happened to audition something else that made me drastically change directions in my equipment.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> All I can say is that I never expected Andy to be easily contacted but the minute I had an issue in my own install he jumped right on it. More than that, he gave me updates about my shipping items as they occurred. I wouldn't expect that from any company but I think it shows his passion and pride for his brand.
> 
> Green...I'm in the williamsburg area  Nice to know other members are nearby!


Although I had issues with my HAT gear, I have to say that the customer service was first class. But there are other major brands for which I've waited weeks or have never gotten a reply to an inquiry. I don't turn my money over to such brands, regardless of how well their products are reviewed.


----------



## grinkeeper (Jun 26, 2015)

Maybe andy has just taken 3 of the MS-8 and config in one custom slick box?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

grinkeeper said:


> Maybe andy has just taken 3 of the MS-8 and config in one custom slick box?


nope. the ms8 uses logic 7. andys is dts neural


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> nope. the ms8 uses logic 7. andys is dts neural


Not anymore it doesn't 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cms983 said:


> Not anymore it doesn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


When the op was made it was

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> When the op was made it was
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


True.... Going back to my corner now

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

cms983 said:


> Not anymore it doesn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


What is it now? Or better yet what is it suppose to be when/if they release it?


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

1fishman said:


> What is it now? Or better yet what is it suppose to be when/if they release it?


The new upmixing software is Penteo's Perfect Surround. Andy currently has it in his demo car and is what will be released to us on his dsp.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got all the fans waiting on this lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> Got all the fans waiting on this lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impatiently waiting lol. Can't come soon enough. This 360.3 is driving me crazy

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

cms983 said:


> Impatiently waiting lol. Can't come soon enough. This 360.3 is driving me crazy
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Ha, still hanging in there huh.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

cms983 said:


> Impatiently waiting lol. Can't come soon enough. This 360.3 is driving me crazy
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Andy said himself that it's not going to make it to market anytime soon, and that anyone waiting on it should get something else and quit waiting. It could easily a couple more years before Audiofrog actually has a processor available to sell. Quit holding your breath and buy a Helix to hold yourself over until then.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

cms983 said:


> The new upmixing software is Penteo's Perfect Surround. Andy currently has it in his demo car and is what will be released to us on his dsp.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Nice, looking forward to seeing the finish product.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

bnae38 said:


> Ha, still hanging in there huh.


Yeah. Don't really want to dump a bunch of money on another one when I may be interested in Andy's. I'm not a fan of used electronics so it would be quite expensive to pick up two more dsps in the next couple years. Didn't you end up getting a ps8?

Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

They are coming sooner than you guys expect. Just talked to someone that has one, and told me the other guy in VA that also had one, sent directly from Andy . So don't give up hope so soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

cms983 said:


> Yeah. Don't really want to dump a bunch of money on another one when I may be interested in Andy's. I'm not a fan of used electronics so it would be quite expensive to pick up two more dsps in the next couple years. Didn't you end up getting a ps8?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T567V using Tapatalk


I did. Mixed feelings, but mostly good.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

MrGreen83 said:


> They are coming sooner than you guys expect. Just talked to someone that has one, and told me the other 3 guys in VA that also had one, sent directly from Andy . So don't give up hope so soon!


Hmmm guys in VA with one....


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Do what? I'm in VA! I gotta find these guys

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Will the new processors have a control unit as well?!

The BEST thing about my PXA-H800 is the RUX unit...._not_ having to plug into the computer every time I want to make an adjustment is priceless...well...not priceless...about $250 actually.

If Andy's processor comes with a full-function controller like the RUX...then I'm interested.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Do what? I'm in VA! I gotta find these guys
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




I was told "full review is coming soon" and to sit tight. 

**Impatiently waiting** lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Speaking of... We should try to get together this weekend with other va guys. I'm not coaching anymore! My brother owns Safe n' Sound and we could always meet up there.

Their main stay is commercial security but he has a car audio shop


Edit: anybody wants in PM me so we don't get off topic

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

I spoke with Andy back in October and he guesstimated about a year so maybe Q4 2017. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I really think it's time the car audio aftermarket industry does something about surround 5.1/7.1 staging. There's literally no DSP on the market to do such a thing while so many newer cars are coming out with surround as stock feature.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

This DSP has upmixing for doing center channel. I also get a hint that there is more than 1 piece....cuz when I asked about the new Audiofrog DSP....I got "which one?" as a response lol. Looking forward to this info coming out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

cms983 said:


> I spoke with Andy back in October and he guesstimated about a year so maybe Q4 2017.


Sadly, this usually turns-out to be double of what the estimate is... but I'll keep waiting, because this is the only real _'new thing'_ that is coming out in the industry.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tonynca said:


> I really think it's time the car audio aftermarket industry does something about surround 5.1/7.1 staging. There's literally no DSP on the market to do such a thing while so many newer cars are coming out with surround as stock feature.


Alpine


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Alpine


This haha, fellers over in indonesia running arrays of H990's


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought that the Alpine only decodes. It doesn't do stereo upmixing? I might be wrong...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tonynca said:


> I thought that the Alpine only decodes. It doesn't do stereo upmixing? I might be wrong...


I know that the "Euphony" playback mode upmixes 2 channel stereo to 5.1. I believe Pro Logic II does the same.


----------



## cms983 (Jul 11, 2015)

jimmydee said:


> Sadly, this usually turns-out to be double of what the estimate is... but I'll keep waiting, because this is the only real _'new thing'_ that is coming out in the industry.


I know, but I'm holding out for it as well. There's other great options out there now but I know this will be nothing short of spectacular. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

The Penteo upmix software is one of the best so far. Maybe alpine could upgrade to Neo X and compete with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

